# Durham on Revelation vol. 1 (on ch. 2-3), prepub



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2019)

As I've noted elsewhere we are forging ahead on getting Durham on Revelation back into print in a more critical edition than the last one (Old Paths, 2000), which is hard to find and costly. Durham's was the most often republished puritan second reformation era commentary on Revelation, with ten prior editions over the centuries.
Naphtali Press Special Editions Series' first title, James Durham, _A Commentary upon the Book of the Revelation,_ volume 1, chapters 1-3. 504pp. 7x10 hardback, sewn bound. Prepublication offer. $40 +s&h. USA only (still hoping to arrange worldwide distribution). If you want to *sponsor *the 2019-20 series and get all three of titles proposed (incl. Dickson on Lamentations from a new foun manuscript, and a critical edition of Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclestitici by the London Provential assembly, 1648) you may still do so until we go to print with the Durham. We need lots of orders and sponsors. http://www.naphtali.com/titles/npse/

Text compared with prior editions and corrected, and collated with a again new discovered manuscript; appendix containing differing texts and a few full lectures. Hope is to go to print in December.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DTK (Oct 15, 2019)

Chris, I can't afford to be a sponsor, but was wondering if you could be so kind as to post a link for donations with no promise of anything in return.

Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 15, 2019)

I'll do a sponsorship along the lines you suggest and put on the current NPSE page. I'll post a note when it is up.


----------

